# List of Froggers in Oklahoma



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I wanted to see who's in our area and be able to trade, sell, and network with each other. I've met several people in the area that keep and breed darts and thought it'd be nice just to get everyone listed in one spot.

I'm Ben Wehr
in Broken Arrow, OK
[email protected]

I have 
2.2.20 Tinc. azureus
1.1.0 campana auratus
1.0.1 Green & Black costa rican auratus
0.1.0 Blue black auratus
2.2.0 Tinc. Surinam Cobalt
0.1.0 Tinc. Citronella
0.1.0 Rio Branco Pumilio

Always looking to sell or trade azureus froglets. Wanting a male rio branco pum., Intermedias, galactonotus red, Tinc. Matecho, Tinc. Patricia & Terribilis mint, orange, yellow, also need a male citronella.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

My name is Brett Lonergan, and I am in Tulsa, OK.
The only things that I ever sell are springtails, tropical and temperate, and I can sell fruit flies. Let me know if you need any, local only. (Local being Tulsa and occationally OKC area.)

I only know of three other froggers in Oklahoma that are one this board. We will see if they respond.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I grew up in Oklahoma, does that count? lol I'm originally from Ardmore, OK. I lived in Texas for a few years and now I'm in Maryland. My family is still down there, so I try to make it down at least once a year. 

James


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice to meet Brett, Let me know if you ever want any Azureus. James, if you're ever in the area drop a line. I used to live out in Germantown MD. Maybe if we get enough people in our area connected we could get together for trades, buys, meetings and what have ya.
Brett, if you know of any locally that want any azureus let me know.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Eh hate to admit i live here but OK  .... Hi!

Keeping a few newts, a fire bellied toad,1 gecko, 3 darkland babies and 2 tads being raised on chicken egg yolk, and one black bassleri. Had 40+ dart frogs and a few geckos till the recent ice storm wiped most of em out and killed alot of my viv plants....so im in the process of rebuilding and reorganizing. Probably never gonna go as big as i did, stickin with a half dozen larger tanks instead of the 15+ i had going at one time.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey Dave


----------



## DocChris (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not in OK, but my folks live there in Newkirk. If I don't have much success with finding locals here in CO, I might just have to mix and match on my trips down to see them. I can already imagine the response when I tell 'em. "hey mom, I gotta go see a guy about a frog."

Just so long as I don't have to transport them in a blizzard like the one I hit last Christmas. Started snowing before I got outta Colorado Springs, snow stopped in Pratt, KS, and started raining, which stopped somewhere around 20 minute after I got to Newkirk.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey, that's cool. I live in Broken Arrow. Feel free to give me a call when you're in town. 918.282.0158. I breed or usually have available: Azureus, luecomelas, Blue/ green/ teal/ auratus, Tinc. Citronella, & Tinc. Cobalts. 

I know what you mean about transporting too. Though I just took a family trip to florida and took some frogs down traded for new frogs, kept them in my hotel for a week and took them back on the two day car trip. We were dealing with 90+ degree heat which isn't much better than freezing conditions. It's not that difficult actually to insulate and keep the frogs warm if you'll be in a warm car and can keep them with you if you get out or stay some where over night. The funniest thing on our trip was to see the managers face at Applebee's when I told him that I had Poison dart frogs in the bag I was carrying. I though we might get kicked out, but he thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Ben, its me Chris. Hey everyone else. I am 14 about to turn 15 and i am pretty new to dart frogs, i have a azureus a citronella and a new cobalt. I also got all of them Ben


----------



## GhostRidr (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm just starting to become interested in the hobby, and live in the Tulsa area.


----------



## russ008 (Mar 2, 2009)

I guess I'll quit lurking and chime in as well. I'm pretty new to dart frogs and have been pestering Dendro Dave with all sorts of noob questions.  Thanks dave for all the advice and help you have given me!

Anyway, I live in the west tulsa / sapulpa area. See you all around.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

russ008 said:


> I guess I'll quit lurking and chime in as well. I'm pretty new to dart frogs and have been pestering Dendro Dave with all sorts of noob questions.  Thanks dave for all the advice and help you have given me!
> 
> Anyway, I live in the west tulsa / sapulpa area. See you all around.



Happy to help


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

russ008 said:


> I guess I'll quit lurking and chime in as well. I'm pretty new to dart frogs and have been pestering Dendro Dave with all sorts of noob questions.  Thanks dave for all the advice and help you have given me!
> 
> Anyway, I live in the west tulsa / sapulpa area. See you all around.


Dont worry about it, haha ive been doing the same to Dave, also i used to do it to Ben to


----------



## t-stew (Jan 31, 2010)

im from northwest arkansas about an hour and a half from tulsa. i think you guys are the closest to me, thought i would say whats up. anyone planning on goin to the tulsa expo feb 6th? ha i feel all alone here in ar and wouldnt mind knowin some people nearby


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi. 
I am located in SE Tulsa near Broken Arrow.
I current breed and sell Azureus and in the summer should have Cobalts and Citronellas ready. I also have D. Leucomelas that are unsexed.

Ben,
I think I purchased my Azureus pair from your around a year ago.??? Did you used to work at the Ultimate Reefs store?

Let me know if anyone is interested in selling or trading frogs locally.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

If anyone still reads this thread, I'll be going to college at OSU next fall, and am hoping I might get to keep a couple of my tanks for research purposes.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ryangreenway said:


> If anyone still reads this thread, I'll be going to college at OSU next fall, and am hoping I might get to keep a couple of my tanks for research purposes.


If you are staying in the dorms there, I think we were allowed fish at least if the tank wasn't to large. You could probably sneak it in and claim it will be a fish tank if anyone asks, or if your RA is cool you may not have to hide anything. Try to get a room facing the girls dorm...its worth it, trust me


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> If you are staying in the dorms there, I think we were allowed fish at least if the tank wasn't to large. You could probably sneak it in and claim it will be a fish tank if anyone asks, or if your RA is cool you may not have to hide anything. Try to get a room facing the girls dorm...its worth it, trust me


Hahaha  I'm actually hoping to get a suite with a couple of my buddies that are going too, or else I'd be all about that. I'm hoping to get to keep the frogs in the science building if the room isn't a possibility, as I'm applying for a Freshman Research position. I didn't know you went to OSU, what did you major in?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ryangreenway said:


> Hahaha  I'm actually hoping to get a suite with a couple of my buddies that are going too, or else I'd be all about that. I'm hoping to get to keep the frogs in the science building if the room isn't a possibility, as I'm applying for a Freshman Research position. I didn't know you went to OSU, what did you major in?


Yep, was up there for 6? years...7.5 in college total  1 freshman level math class away from an uncertified teaching degree in secondary ed social studies. I'd have to take methods, and then student teach for the certified degree. I may go back to get the uncertified just because of the doors it might open job hunting, but I kinda decided I don't wanna actually teach. I worked at Jr murphys on the strip as a door man for awhile, and also lived in jefferson commons apts after I got out of the dorms. In the dorm was on the 9th floor of kerr facing the girls dorm. It was the engineering floor since my bestfriend/roomate was majoring in that. Those guys know how to party...friday night in the common room playing magic the gathering...whoo hoo!  I had a good time up there, and slept a lot so thats why no degree  But I almost got one and I didn't do crap...Some classes I never even bought the books for and still passed, and 1 I showed up for orientation and for the 3 or 4 test days and it was a 3 day a week class, never opened my book and was 10 points away from a B  You can take advantage of the system and minimize the needed effort a lot of times. I'm not encouraging that...but uh FYI


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

I know this thread is somewhat old but I thought i'd include myself in the list of Oklahoma froggers, there are only a few of us-but still more than I thought there were!

I have a few frogs (Home -)

If any of you guys are ever in the Norman/OKC area hit me up!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

legionofthederanged said:


> I know this thread is somewhat old but I thought i'd include myself in the list of Oklahoma froggers, there are only a few of us-but still more than I thought there were!
> 
> I have a few frogs (Home -)
> 
> If any of you guys are ever in the Norman/OKC area hit me up!


Nah this thread is perpetual, it never gets old. Sadly though new names don't appear as often as I'd like ;( Anyways welcome! Good to see another red galact keeper in the state that makes at least 3  Maybe OK will become the main supplier for red galacts someday


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Nah this thread is perpetual, it never gets old. Sadly though new names don't appear as often as I'd like ;( Anyways welcome! Good to see another red galact keeper in the state that makes at least 3  Maybe OK will become the main supplier for red galacts someday


Haha, it's a long shot-but maybe we can do it!! I think most of the guys from OK concentrate around the Tulsa/Broken Arrow area, I need some more frog amigos down in Norman/OKC!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's another red galact keeper!  hey I think we could be Dave! One in broken arrow, one in norman, you have some to, were getting there


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Here's another red galact keeper!  hey I think we could be Dave! One in broken arrow, one in norman, you have some to, were getting there


Either of you guys breed them, or just keep them?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just keep them right now, mine are still too young to sex.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Just keep them right now, mine are still too young to sex.


The wait for them to grow up is torture! I assure you. How many do you have?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I know, it is. I have 2 right now. If I get two of the same sex I might trade with Dave.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> I know, it is. I have 2 right now. If I get two of the same sex I might trade with Dave.


Cool deal-at least you've got a plan worked out! I'd also be willing to trade as i've usually got at least a few lone adults. So you're covered ;-)


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh okay awesome!! Ha, now they need to hurry and grow up!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya I've got 4 reds right now...I may have lucked out, they look like they may be 2 males and 2 females but I'm not sure. Probably be late winter or spring before I can reasonably expect to see any breeding behavior.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, hopefully we can get them breeding.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

Any of you guys in Oklahoma have any interest in getting some sort of meeting/small gathering set up? I'd be interested in meeting some of you guys if possible-I know there are far too few froggers here in OK, but maybe we can get something going like the guys in the North East/New England area have going-just a suggestion.


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

Does eny one live in CA in pomona,montclair,claimont,chino or local


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

gio said:


> Does eny one live in CA in pomona,montclair,claimont,chino or local


Um try the CA thread and not the OK thread maybe?


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Alright, who's down for planning something in Feb?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I might be down assuming there isn't a scheduling conflict...which there probably won't be  At some point when my place is clean I've been planning to invite u all over...but I'm pretty bad at procrastinating when it comes to cleaning so not sure when that will be.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm down for feb!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> Um try the CA thread and not the OK thread maybe?


Hahaha that was funny, pretty random... But I'd be down for feb. Where would you guys want to do the meet at?


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Hahaha that was funny, pretty random... But I'd be down for feb. Where would you guys want to do the meet at?


It either needs to be Tulsa or OKC (not really anywhere else around OK that's not a small town)-There are a couple of us here in the OKC area and a couple of us in the Tulsa area (still probably not more than ten people total, haha)

Anyone willing to host? I can't host in feb-but if we want to do another meeting in the summer I could probably host. Do we all need to chip in and get dave a house cleaning crew?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

legionofthederanged said:


> It either needs to be Tulsa or OKC (not really anywhere else around OK that's not a small town)-There are a couple of us here in the OKC area and a couple of us in the Tulsa area (still probably not more than ten people total, haha)
> 
> Anyone willing to host? I can't host in feb-but if we want to do another meeting in the summer I could probably host. Do we all need to chip in and get dave a house cleaning crew?


LOL at this point I'd be to embarrassed to let them in to clean.
Its like I told Chris I'm about to start bunking with the animals, if I don't get my act together soon but they'll probably kick me out of their room for fear it will end up like the rest of the place


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

LOL... maybe if we plan it at Daves then he'll have some motivation.

I wouldn't mind having it over here. I actually might be cool to have it the saturday night after the reptile show. We could probably get more people to show up.

OK... ideas...

-Pot luck (snacks and drinks)
- Discussion topic - I think it'd be best to have some kind of an idea or a list of things to talk about. Maybe viv building tricks techniques. back grounds, water falls, what not.
- will we each bring stuff to sell/trade. I know I'm always up for getting new frogs/plants and willing to trade some that I have. Also, if it's the night after a show. there may be more stuff.

Well There's a start.

The 19th-20th is the Tulsa reptile show. Tarons planning on being here and we might get some hobbiests from Ak,Ks or Tx to come up too. What's the abreviation for Arkansas?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Quaz said:


> LOL... maybe if we plan it at Daves then he'll have some motivation.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having it over here. I actually might be cool to have it the saturday night after the reptile show. We could probably get more people to show up.
> 
> ...


Never underestimate my capacity to lack motivation...on the other hand if there is one thing I am consistent at it is being inconsistent 

I can probably bring some plant cuttings and/or micro liverwort samples, not sure if any frogs will be breeding by then let alone if I'll have any froglets. Plants would likely be from vivs that at least had frogs in them at one time but that I felt were safe, so it would be a judgment call if you want to use them or not. I wouldn't be offended if anyone declined out of contamination fears. I've only had one viv years ago where frogs died that I thought might have an issue, but it got dropped on the floor during a move and everything trashed, so mute point


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, in case you didn't see it in the other Oklahoma thread, I'd like to extend an invite to our Dallas meeting at the end of the month. Maybe we could get a small regional group going?


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I'd like to make it down to Dallas. What's the date and where will it be?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

The meeting is on Sat. Jan 29th at DB member BCSTX's house. She's got a great collection and should be a good meeting.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Time?

Well, just pm me or if you can post it. Time, address and any other helpful info.


----------



## coryoklahomacity (Jun 21, 2012)

Im okc i have a tinc cobalt juvi a luec froglet n a bicolor green leg im lookin to buy some more cobalts if any one has any for sale


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

In Oklahoma here!


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Oklahomans! 

Any of you guys still active? My name is Tanner I'm a high-school senior from Claremore who's been lurking around here looking for inspo for my White's tree frog tank, and I have to admit, I think I need darts now... 

If i did decide to get some I'd have to set up the tank this summer and then sneak it into my dorm at OU in the fall but surely I can manage that right? 

Anyway, just introducing myself and letting you all know that there may be someone on the market for a few frogs in the next couple months.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Still a few of us around! 




baskis said:


> Hello Oklahomans!
> 
> Any of you guys still active? My name is Tanner I'm a high-school senior from Claremore who's been lurking around here looking for inspo for my White's tree frog tank, and I have to admit, I think I need darts now...
> 
> ...


----------

